# General > The Literature Network >  Spelling Check

## subterranean

Is it possible to add somekind of spell check sofware in the advanced post section? I think it'd be a great help, especially for non-English speaker like my self  :Smile: . This would tell us the right spellings and we can learn new words and how to write them correctly.

Thank you,
Sub

----------


## Admin

Sorry, no, way beyond the scope of the software.

----------


## Admin

There are browser plugins you can get to do this for you though.

----------


## Logos

I've heard that this one is good, if you use Internet Explorer.

http://www.iespell.com/




"ieSpell is a free Internet Explorer browser extension that spell checks text input boxes on a webpage. 

*It should come in particularly handy for users who do a lot of web-based text entry (e.g. web mails, forums, blogs, diaries)."*

----------


## subterranean

O ok, Thank you both  :Smile:

----------


## Stanislaw

cool, thanks for the plugin, I am a horrible speller!

----------


## Jay

But you're a pirate, that's a good enough excuse  :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

All pirates can't spell??

----------


## Stanislaw

rrrrr thut bea wrighte !!!

----------


## subterranean

O ok...they can't spell

----------


## Jay

Told ya so  :Wink:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

harrr be thut and insolt?  :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

what is he talking about....???????

----------


## Stanislaw

Just rambling, not all pirates are bad at grammer: Barbosa in pirates of the Caribean for example: I am disinclined to aquiest(SP.) to your request.

----------


## subterranean

oh stan, i thought we already understand the pranks around here

----------

